# Work Sharp WSKTS Knife and Tool Sharpener



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine arrived yesterday and, in 1 hour, sharpened all the kitchen knives (14), all the scissors (8 inc wife's tiny sewing scissors), two pocket knives and two pruners. 
A great tool for a guy that has NEVER been able to correctly sharpen knives.
The unit comes with a full set of sharpening belts. Grinding belt, sharpening belt and a honing belt. I didn't hone any of the tools I sharpened and they are sharper than new, as is.
The wife was overwhelmed and extremely grateful. Even at 70 yrs. of age, this is a GOOD thing.
This tool gets 5 of 5 stars in my book!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Gene Howe said:


> Mine arrived yesterday and, in 1 hour, sharpened all the kitchen knives (14), all the scissors (8 inc wife's tiny sewing scissors), two pocket knives and two pruners.
> A great tool for a guy that has NEVER been able to correctly sharpen knives.
> The unit comes with a full set of sharpening belts. Grinding belt, sharpening belt and a honing belt. I didn't hone any of the tools I sharpened and they are sharper than new, as is.
> The wife was overwhelmed and extremely grateful. Even at 70 yrs. of age, this is a GOOD thing.
> This tool gets 5 of 5 stars in my book!


I am like you, in all my years I never could sharpen a knife until the last couple or three years. Do you have a picture or a link to see your sharpening system?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Here ya go, Jim.
http://www.tooloutfitters.com/work-sharp-knife-and-tool-sharpener.html


----------

